# lightweight board



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Whats up mudslingers just want to know about this light weight board it has just been brought onto the ausi market and costs more so i havent tried it but seeing the ad for it with a man lifting a hippo saying are you tired of this makes it temtping except........all i keep hearing on dtw complaints about it whats generally wrong with it??????


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> Whats up mudslingers just want to know about this light weight board it has just been brought onto the ausi market and costs more so i havent tried it but seeing the ad for it with a man lifting a hippo saying are you tired of this makes it temtping except........all i keep hearing on dtw complaints about it whats generally wrong with it??????


Beat it away with a stick.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

mld said:


> Beat it away with a stick.


But arent u sick of lifting a hippo lol......whats up with it


----------



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

24 years old

only thing ive ever used

just drywall too me. is what it is


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

shack said:


> 24 years old
> 
> only thing ive ever used
> 
> just drywall too me. is what it is


Well It's a damn shame you've never hung and finished a good board .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> But arent u sick of lifting a hippo lol......whats up with it


They don't make the L/W to save our backs embella . They make It To save them on shipping cost . They can ship more board from the plant to the supplies . And I'm sure there's other corners they're cutting too with the production of this trash !


----------



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

moore said:


> Well It's a damn shame you've never hung and finished a good board .


what the difference? :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

shack said:


> what the difference? :whistling2:


huge !


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I like it, but I just hang it. its definitely lighter and cuts better than type x 
I just started with a company that mainly what they order is LW because we never have a fire wall.but I can see why the tapers hate it.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Well its a new product in aus and as i sound it looks funny some drywallers lifting hippos saying usg boral new light weight board u sick of lifting hippos .......im sticking to my hippo thabk you dwt


----------



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

It's great to use bc of how light it is and nice it cuts but never had screw pop issues until this new stuff and now we can't get the old stuff. Even the type x 1 hour is now lightweight. My advice is to tell them to send it back to America. It will cause you nothing by problems. It is purely to offset there shipping costs.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Hey Moore did you tell Certainteed to send this chit up to Canada?


----------



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

Certainteed and national suck bad. We had big wigs out a few different times. Problems were air pockets were to big and when we scored and snapped drywall it would break jagged. Paper would be loose from gypsum. Only lightweight is USG. Everything else is chit.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Mark Hammond II said:


> Certainteed and national suck bad. We had big wigs out a few different times. Problems were air pockets were to big and when we scored and snapped drywall it would break jagged. Paper would be loose from gypsum. Only lightweight is USG. Everything else is chit.


So ur saying light weight usg is good yeah


----------



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes Usg is good.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

New light weight board is good mate, I'm in Aus
I use mainly csr they have optimised core sheets now, they are a lot more user friendly than the old sheets only comes in the 10mm superceil



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

